# Describe your Dog in 3 Words



## FranShaff (Apr 26, 2011)

Bulldog, saggy, stubborn


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

dachshund, sneaky, mischievous


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Beasley (boxer)- sweet, smelly, lapdog (at least he thInks he is)

Peanut (boxer)- devilish, landscaper and Squirrel/bird attacker.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

Cody (husky) - energetic, loving, fun


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

My dogs are both rescues from the wonderful people at Hearts for Hounds in Long Beach, CA.

Nilla: obedient, loving, calm (cockerpoo)

Kali: cat-like, mischievous, hilarious  (shizu-poo)


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Dusty the Brittany - unending hyperactive energy

Scampi the Beagle - nasally oriented sweetie


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Nero the beagle: sweet hyperactive mess


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

game little dog


----------



## FranShaff (Apr 26, 2011)

Love your responses. Fun to read. Thanks!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Light Of My Life. And yes I know, that's really four words.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

chocolate lab:  eager, loyal, loving


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

my little shadow.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

imaginary and hypoallergenic


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

absolute total goofball (golden retriever)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mitzi (our Pekingese rescue) - laidback Mama's girl


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Long gone Beagle - missed big time

Border Terrier - bouncy good cute


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

totally freaking hilarious


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

My dogs are both Tibetan Spaniels and Angel - sweet, loving, adorable,  Pippa - mischievous, curious, tough - but I adore them both.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my lab- smily, soft, (my)shadow


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Still terribly missed


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Spoiled retrieving rockets! Labs.....10 of them!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Fantastic slobber glands. - Boston Terrier

Precious Boo-Boo. - Chihuahua 1

OHMYGODIHAVEN'TSEENYOUINFOREVER!!! - Chihuahua 2

Needles for teeth. - Chihuahua 3


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Still terribly missed


Right there with you. My heart still hurts missing my Harley. Oh, and happy belated birthday.

Oliver (Maltese puppy) - cute, energetic, snuggly

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

devil, rebel, goat


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

Bridget the shih tzu–bichon: excavates our lawn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No more dog


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

I can describe all three in three words:

Dumb, dumber, dumbest.

I still love them, though.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

our pug:  Not. Very. Smart.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Adopted poodle~ quiet, springy, smart




Dawn


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

In three words - She's a cat!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Magical-Dawg (in the Avatar): Smart, comedian, wise-ass


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet little puggie


----------



## FranShaff (Apr 26, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> chocolate lab: eager, loyal, loving


We had a chocolate lab too, Lisa. What a great dog. We still miss him after three years.

gentle, cuddly, obedient


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I can do it in ONE word: Beezlepup.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Boxer: Crazy. Bonkers. Mad
Bulldog: Couldn't. Care. Less.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

My Sweet Baby


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleep.
Eat.
Repeat.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jerry, German Shepherd - Loyal (to my father!), greedy, loving

Noah, Westie (avatar) - Cheeky, noisy, naughty!

Cary, Toy Poodle - gone, never forgotten.


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

Pebbles (apricot/cream poodle) In better place – we had to make a hard decision this past Sat.  I know she is no longer suffering.  I will always love her.  I miss her terribly.

Pepper (black poodle) love hound, shadow – she is a little stressed because Pebbles is no longer around. 

Sorry did not mean to bring a positive topic down.  We are just having to adjust to life without Pebbles.  We got her when she was 5 weeks old and she would have been 16 yrs old in January.

Shelley


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

PurpleShell said:


> Pebbles (apricot/cream poodle) In better place - we had to make a hard decision this past Sat. I know she is no longer suffering. I will always love her. I miss her terribly.
> 
> Pepper (black poodle) love hound, shadow - she is a little stressed because Pebbles is no longer around.
> 
> ...


So sorry  16! Many happy years for her and you, I'm sure.

Anna - Clever, anxious, intense
Pippin - Loving, playful, hungry!


----------



## PurpleShell (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the condolences.  Pebbles brought much joy to our lives.  She was my baby.

I saw your dog fight post.  I hope Pippin makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Emma (the Cardinals fan): mighty rabbit hunter
Lucy (the Astros fan): more food please


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

exuberant, friendly, attentive


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

<--- Yogi Bear.

Sweet litle doggie.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Bruiser, the Chihuahua:  personal heating pad


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gaius: dachshund speckled smart


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

PurpleShell said:


> Pebbles (apricot/cream poodle) In better place - we had to make a hard decision this past Sat. I know she is no longer suffering. I will always love her. I miss her terribly.
> 
> Pepper (black poodle) love hound, shadow - she is a little stressed because Pebbles is no longer around.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss--and you're among friends (dog lovers) so more than appropriate to post. For ALL dogs the three words I'd choose:

LOVE NEVER DIES.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Amyshojai said:


> So sorry for your loss--and you're among friends (dog lovers) so more than appropriate to post. For ALL dogs the three words I'd choose:
> 
> LOVE NEVER DIES.


Yes. This.

Found this sign in a catalog (The Company of Dogs)

It came to me
that every time
I lose a dog
they take a piece
of my heart with them
and every new dog
who comes into my life
gifts me with a piece
of their heart.
If I live long enough
all the components
of my heart 
will be dog, and
I will become
as generous and
loving as they are.

-Anonymous-


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Dog 1right)
sweet
timid
cuddly

Dog 2left)
Sweet
rascally
cuddly


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Augie (Doggie) - best dog ever

but........I could say that about all the dogs we've had


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

And the cats, Demon and Eli -- Augie's best friends


----------



## Daniel W. Koch (Aug 14, 2010)

My Best Friend.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Rambo: sweet, obstreperous, independent (Yorkie)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Stokely is enthusiastic, loyal and smart.

(He's also clueless about how big he is and thinks he's a lap dog). He's a yellow lab who is almost pure white.


----------



## ChadMck (Feb 25, 2011)

Old Fat and Happy.

My dog is actually in my picture with me. He is a Jack Russell named Bingo going on 20, still hanging out and napping all day long.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

FranShaff said:


> Bulldog, saggy, stubborn


Ridgeback. Handsome. Quirky.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Spike & Bruiser - Pugs - Dumb as Dirt!  (until it comes to getting food, BUT I love 'em and who needs a dog that is smarter than their owner?  LOL!)

Kathy in NC


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

PurpleShell said:


> Pebbles (apricot/cream poodle) In better place - we had to make a hard decision this past Sat. I know she is no longer suffering. I will always love her. I miss her terribly.
> 
> Pepper (black poodle) love hound, shadow - she is a little stressed because Pebbles is no longer around.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. My Cary was the same colour too. It is so difficult i know. Big hugs to you ♥


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

Monty (pug) Lovable But Gassy LOL!

Soldier Girl (Boxer/Pit mix) energetic animal stalker

Both are rescues


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

easygoing mothering guardian


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Cookie bag...open!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Savannah (Labrador Retriever):  Wild, hyper, beautiful.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Cute, sweet, smart.


----------

